

RoboCop Is an Almost Perfectly Symmetrical Film - OWaz
http://dejareviewer.com/2014/04/29/cinematic-chiasmus-robocop-is-almost-perfectly-symmetrical-film/

======
dpweb
Excellent film. It's easy to find patterns where they don't exist but I would
think at least some of that was by design, probably intended to be that way.

